# Cheap UPS required



## Anirudha Sharma (Dec 2, 2019)

Guys , I have antec vp650 Power supply, GTX 1080 , ryzen 1200, 16 gb ram, 24 inch monitor.. Assume nothing is overclocked. Also have a su kam cosmic inverter. In case of power outage, my pc reboots everytime..

I need to buy a UPS for just a singular purpose , i.e to keep my pc from rebooting during the time inverter takes the charge.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2019)

No cheap ups,your pc needs at least a 1kva ups which costs at least ~4k. APC 1100VA is a good option but it costs ~5.5k. It may also be your psu if your pc can successfully run on inverter after reboot as it is not that good anyway.Corsair CX650 costs ~5.3k. Check if your inverter has a ups/inverter selection switch & it is set to ups,if not then set it to ups & see if it helps.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 2, 2019)

Yeah, have similar config, my pc used to restart too when i had 600va and later a crappy 1.1 kva ups.. Get a APC 1100va ups. that seems to have fixed my problem.

ryzen 1200 with a GTX 1080..

excuse me wtf ? I thought I was undercutting it..


----------



## Anirudha Sharma (Dec 3, 2019)

My inverter don't have ANY button. 
"It may also be your psu if your pc can successfully run on inverter after reboot as it is not that good anyway. " I totally  didn't understood this line..

So I have to buy a apc 1100 va ups for my system, and no cheap option..  Please suggest me a few good models with good service in India. 

"ryzen 1200 with a GTX 1080.." lol..  I only use it for gaming and my processor overclocks to 4 ghz.. It is barely enough for now


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2019)

I mean that after power cut when your pc restarts,if you can successfully run it even when it was running on inverter power then it means inverter has enough power to run pc & only issue is with changeover time which depends on inverter(you said no switch so nothing to do here),ups(you don't have one) & psu(not sure it can holdup long enough for changeover). APC 1100VA is a very good & recommended model & APC after sales service is also good. Try to find it in local shops first as buying online you may get older date stock(e.g.manufacturing date 7-8 months old). Btw is the reboot after power cut happen only when playing games or does it happen even when pc is simply idle/doing some simple tasks like browsing etc. First check this because if pc is restarting even when doing simple tasks(check cpu & gpu usage in task manager is below 20-30%) then problem may be with psu low changeover time in which case even buying a 1100VA ups may not solve the issue.


----------



## Anirudha Sharma (Dec 3, 2019)

Just did the test that whitestar suggested
So while playing games, my system rebooted when switching to inverter but didn't reboot when idle.. So my PSU should be fine , right ?!

Please give me few specific ups model numbers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2019)

*www.amazon.in/APC-BX1100C-1100VA-230V-Back/dp/B01ELNPG2I

Btw your psu is also not recommended for long term so replace it with this whenever you get a chance in future:
Buy CORSAIR CX650 at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in


----------



## Anirudha Sharma (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply . But can u please tell why my PSU is not recommended ?

And also thanks for the links


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2019)

Nowadays Corsair CXx5x is the minimum recommended series,in fact it is the only good budget psu series currently.Above it you will have to buy silver/gold rated series like corsair TX,RMx or antec Earthwatts gold pro(latest version with 7 years warranty & not the older version). Antec VP series used to be good a few years back but not anymore & because you are using a high end card like 1080 it is even more important that you use the minimum recommended good psu(which is cx650 currently).


----------



## Anirudha Sharma (Dec 3, 2019)

Ohh i get it.. Thanks for the explanation but for now i have to use the same old PSU.. Should work fine with apc model that you suggested , right ? Any other models beside that one in similar price range ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2019)

It should but can't say 100%. APC is the best ups in this price range especially if after sales support is concerned.


----------



## Anirudha Sharma (Dec 3, 2019)

Ok then i will get that Apc model for myself and thanks for the help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2019)

Glad to help


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 22, 2019)

How about Circle UPS of 600vA?
I am bringing one for my desktop-PC.

Already purchased that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> How about Circle UPS of 600vA?
> I am bringing one for my desktop-PC.
> 
> Already purchased that.


All cheap ups are same(intex,circle,iball,zebronics),fine for low & middle end systems requiring 600VA ups.


----------

